
Ask HN: How are you interacting with friends/family online? - caseyf7
Besides video conferencing, how are you spending time with remote friends and family online?<p>Are there good multiplayer games&#x2F;activities that work for kids and grandparents?
======
zzo38computer
I don't use video conferencing myself; I do not have a video camera. I use
email, and I have also used a direct connection (with a command like "ts | tee
| nc | ts | tee", and then the two output files can be combined and sorted to
produce a transcript. I also sometimes talk on the telephone.

